# spearfishing Fish Lake



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I was up cow elk hunting at Fish Lake this weekend and talked Saturday with a southern utah conservation officer. It looks like the spearfishermen have not quit fishing up there and are really getting into some nice fish. On Saturday, they shot a 42 inch tiger musky (I wonder what they do when they shoot 39 inchers...), a 10-12 pound lake trout, and a 24 pound "splake" that was really a lake trout according to Vance (a 24 pound splake would be a world record by several pounds and nothing even close to that has ever been caught or netted at Fish Lake). Interestingly, the spearfishermen apparently used the fish's "pink" meat and "orange" fins as indentifiers. I hope that these guys have state biologists ID the fish using pyloric caeca counts...before they get them listed as record splake (supposedly they have more record splake).

Anyway, to make a long story short, I didn't have a problem with these guys going up and harvesting some fish...but, enough is enough. So far this year, these guys have harvested about 30 "trophy" fish. If they were able to continue this fall fishing for year after year, it is no doubt that they could put a huge dent in to the number of trophy fish at Fish Lake. I think it is time Utah fishermen let the Wildlife Board have it and let them know this is not acceptable. The law needs to be changed back to disallow spearfishing at Fish Lake in the fall...

...I suggest emailing the WB and the RACs across the state. Their email addresses can be found here:
http://wildlife.utah.gov/public_meetings/wb-members.php
http://wildlife.utah.gov/public_meeting ... embers.php


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

o-|| 
here we go with round two, or is it twenty two?.


----------



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

The following is the members of each districts state representative. Write them a quick note asking them for help. INTRODUCE them to the forum and give them the direct link to each thread regarding spear fishing at Fishlake. This is how things will change. I will start with those representatives that live near Fishlake, all of us should, especially those that live in the area! It will take five minutes of your time, just email them, each of our representatives emails are listed. It will take less time to drop them a note with your concerns than it would to tie on a hook. Let your representative know you will volunteer your time to help. Nothing will be solved on this forum.

http://www.le.state.ut.us/house/members ... le1add.asp

I've sat and read all the threads on this and will make a single statement on this once and only once (on this forum that is) on this subject. If I could be so bold and speak for those Ute's (the bulk of us anyway) opposed to spear fishing at Fishlake, I think the problem lies in that it's too small of a body of water to support that type of harvest. And c'mon, those folks who demand statistical evidence/proof....please. Absence of evidence is NOT evidence of absence. DWR cannot determine the number of "genetically superior" large fish taken by either spear or line fisherman at Fishlake in a given year. On this forum, how many line fisherman pics or posts are there about trophies being taken from Fishlake on an annual basis? Please please, it's not a jealously thing.

IMO, Line and spear are not the same, and should not be viewed the same. Have all the fun you want on large bodies of water like Powell and the Gorge. Go get those huge strippers at Powell and I'll drool for you. Fishlake is too small to be producing that type of "harvest." Here's a tip, go down to the dam at Powell, right along the buoy line in front, in April, and big strippers will be unlimited for you.

Why can't I get an underwater camera and a thirty foot or longer frog gig from above the surface and gig'em? Even if it were legal, it wouldn't be right. I know the spear boys will say I'm just jealous but sincerely and truly I'm heartbroken spearmen, not envious. I am truly saddened by our authorities' failure to enact emergency regs. We need to write the head of DWR, get media attention, and write our state legislature. Things change when those in power feel it becomes "politically wise" or beneficial to do so.

This is not an attack on spear fishing; it just needs to change at Fishlake. Hopefully there's a fisherman in our state legislature that reads this forum. We need to start threads on KSL and KUTV to catch more than just our eyes and DWR's, obviously.

The extremely smart spearfish men say nothing, and God bless them..... maybe.

That's it for me. PM me anytime to continue the discussion.


----------



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

These are the state representatives to EMAIL NOW:

Representative Michael Noel, Wayne County.
Drop him a quick note at:

[email protected]

Represtentative Kay McIff, Sevier County.
Drop him a quick note at:

[email protected]

These two men can change things and they want and value your opinion! Please, Fishlake is begging YOU for help so take action. I'll be sending them some the pics and responses about feeding these valuable state resources/trophies to dogs! REMEMBER TO LIST THE CITY YOU LIVE IN THE TITLE OF YOUR EMAIL.


----------



## Nich (Nov 17, 2008)

When I first read the threads and saw all the pics I thought thats a bummer. I also thought they have the right to legally do that. I was not all that upset just a bit sad that those trophy fish were no longer swimming about. But at point this is just down right stupid and irresponsible sport fishing no matter what the method is! The Spear fishers as a group should respect the water and the fish that they love top fish for. Their instant gratification of today will ruin the fishery tomorrow. I will send off some email and do my part to stop this.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

DONE YOU CAN BELIEVE THAT.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you wyoming2utah for supplying the information. 

I believe that there is a serious amount of ignorance among the people, and we must educate ourselves and others to battle this ignorance.

You have done your part in fighting "The War on Ignorance" today. Tomorrow I will do my part by sending some emails.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

wait a minute now, you let me have it for siding with the last speafishing debacle... What's up with that? I want an apology! Just kidding, i've noticed those guys have had a hard time figuring out which is which when it comes to those two fish, something should be done to at least help them figure it out. I don't really care anymore i'm just concerned it's going to become too popular and then hurt the population.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

ya chris you should read the other post about my thoughts in the spearfishing thing... i hate it bad. i was never knocking the fish you caught you fool i love the fish you caught... not to mention the way you caught them some call that a sport and for that i love it. there is no sport in shooting a fish. hey you caught some badd ass fish believe me i bet your heart was pumping big time. thanks for sharing the pictures by the way. take care and get some more pictures from the provo for me.


----------



## El Sombrero (Jan 29, 2008)

wyoming2utah, you seemed to be one of the ones DEFENDING the ************** in the begining.

What changed your point of view?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

El Sombrero said:


> wyoming2utah, you seemed to be one of the ones DEFENDING the ************** in the begining.
> 
> What changed your point of view?


I'm not W2U, but I also didn't see this as such an alarming thing to begin with.

However, when I looked at the reasons that the spearfishermen were allowed to harvest these fish, it upset me. Up until recently, spearfishermen were not allowed to spearfish at Fish Lake after September 30th. The reason for this was to protect spawning lake trout. Why was the regulation changed when it had been in place for over 20 years?

This issue, to me, has little to do with trophy fish. Hook and line anglers harvest many trophy fish from Fish Lake each year. Spearfishermen should be able to harvest them as well. But, there is a huge difference in angling hook and line for spawning lake trout vs. spearfishing for spawning lake trout. The playing field is not level, and spearfishermen have a huge advantage over the fish during the spawn. Simple fair chase ethics would suggest that thsi type of angling at this time period is unfair.

Further research, after learning that numerous world records have been broken this fall at Fish Lake, showed that Fish Lake is one of the ONLY places in the U.S. that allows spearfishing during the lake trout spawn. Why is this? It is no wonder that world records have been broken this year at Fish Lake. With this advantage, how long before word of mouth spreads to the spearfishing community about the "easy pickings" at Fish Lake? For how long can this resource sustain this potential increase in harvest of these trophy fish?

I imagine that W2U's initial reaction to the outcry by anglers to this situation was very similar to mine -- At first, I looked at the reaction as simple jealousy by hook and line anglers. I have since changed my opinion on this situation, and I think that something needs to be (and will be) done to only allow spearfishing at Fish Lake during the summer months.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Could just be me... but I was under the impression that you only needed it to be around "spring break" to run into big groups of strippers down at Powell.... and do I really have to get a gun to be able to "harvest" them or will bottles of good alcohol work just as well?? :lol:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Could just be me... but I was under the impression that you only needed it to be around "spring break" to run into big groups of strippers down at Powell.... and do I really have to get a gun to be able to "harvest" them or will bottles of good alcohol work just as well?? :lol:


If "strippers" is what you are looking for, then alcohol should do the job just fine. It doesn't even necessarily have to be "good" alcohol. The cheap stuff will suffice. :twisted:

-_O-


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

pbh 

good post there and a even better way of putting things into prespective or perspective i dont care bout spelling you know what i mean and for those who think its some young kid on the parents computer hush now and listen.

can someone please tell me when the next meeting is for this kind of **** ( will i get in trouble for that). i would love to find the person who lifted these bands on spearfishing and ask them why? i would love to hear back from the folks i emailed bringing this crap to their attention. guys i am mad as hell over this. i have never even fished there but you know what i dont care i am planning on it with my little boy. i would rather go there than powell or the flaming gorge. so its very important to me to have this kind of water taken care of. i will do anything to have a emergency sesion with someone or actually a whole group of who ever. this makes me sick i am mad mad mad i am paying bills and cheating and looking at the fishing page here and i tried to tell myself not to look at this thread and here i am. k guys back to work i go.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like I better get down there and shoot a few before it's too late.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

flydaddy834 said:


> can someone please tell me when the next meeting is for this kind of **** ( will i get in trouble for that). i would love to find the person who lifted these bands on spearfishing and ask them why?


first place to look is the Salt Lake office (UDWR). Try Roger Wilson.

After you get the "rules simplification" response, send a new message to your regional RAC members and let them know that this change upset you, and that you want it changed back. Remind the RAC that the DWR's mission statement is "...to serve the people of Utah *as trustee and guardian of the state's wildlife*". Ask them if this regulation change reflects the DWR's mission statement.

NOTHING will change, unless anglers let the RACs and Wildlife Board know that this change, for the reason of "rules simplification", is not acceptable to the hook and line angling community.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

pbh

how do you know this stuff like who to contact and all that? did you use to work or something with these people. i know a little bit bout fishing but some of you guys know these other people that either work in the field or something. i read the post when you guys talk about this person or that person doing this or that years ago how the hek do you guys know this. 

i emailed lots of the people on the one list and never got a response. i always feel like they dont care and i am sure some or most dont they just there to collect a check. DOES ANYONE WHO WORKS FOR THE WILDLIFE OR THE STATE OF UTAH GIVE A CRAP( THANKS MODS FOR TAKING OUT THE **** IN THE EARLIER POST). ANYONE ON THIS FORUM WORK FOR THE STATE I DOUBT THEY WILL COME OUT AND SAY THEY DO. MARK MY WORDS PEOPLE ARE DESTROYING BADD AS% UTAH FISHERIES CAUSE KNOW ONE CARES ABOUT TOMORROW. LETS JUST GET PAID NOW AND THE HEK WITH WHAT HAPPENS. I WANT MY CONGRESSMAN AGAIN I CANT SPELL AND DONT CARE BUT SOMEONE OTHER THAN THE STATE AND WILDLIFE PEOPLE SHOULD BE ABLE TO DO SOMETHING. THIS IS NEGLIGENT AT ITS FINEST A TRUE WORLD CLASS MESS UP HAPPENING RIGHT NOW JUST LIKE OTHER STUFF IN THE WORLD. HOW BOUT EVERYONE IN UTAH FOLLOW WHAT THE WORLD DOES AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS. PBH THE COMMENT BOUT SERVING UTAH OR THE MOTTO FOR THE PEOPLE HAS GOT TO BE THE BIGGEST LINE OF CRAP I HAVE EVER HEARD. WHERE HAS THE WILDLIFE PEOPLE ( THATS WHAT I AM CALLING EVERYONE WHO WORKS FOR THE STATE OR WHATEVER) EVER PROTECTED ANYTHING IN THIS STATE. I AM YOUNG I AM 31 SO I MIGHT NOT KNOW OF SOME BUT I HAVE HEARD WHAT THEY HAVE DONE ( POISION RIVERS FOR THIS OR THAT REASON, LIFT THE BAND ON SPEARS DURING SPAWN ) DANG I MAD AGAIN GRRRR. HOW BOUT WE GO HARVEST FISH ALL OVER THATS SPAWNING WHATS THE DIFFERENCE. 

PBH WHAT DOES RAC STAND FOR AND IS THERE A WAY TO CONTACT THAT ONE GUY YOU MENTIONED?


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

PBH, i'll bet that ingnorant chris young has killed thrice times that many fish this year! He needs to be stopped before he himself hurts the fishery.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

easy Winslow. I never accused you of hurting anything. You're a good fisherman, and you have some things figured out. You've caught (and kept) a fair number of those big fish. But, like I said, I never accused you of hurting any fishery.

Flydaddy -- You can find Roger Wilson's email address on the DWR contact section of their internet site. (http://wildlife.utah.gov/about/)

RAC -- Regional Advisory Council.
http://wildlife.utah.gov/public_meetings/


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

PBH i'm just playing with ya i never accused ya of accusing. Soon as i get a 35lb i'm done with that place then it's on to a 30lb striper. Striper will be alot easier than the mac


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Why do I read so much *hypocrisy* on this thread?

As El Sombrero told me, _you just don't get it_........well, I don't get it !! :?


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

They've smashed their records this year at fishlake, look at the splake and mackinaw under the trout records at the bottom.
http://iusarecords.com/world_record_list.php


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Christopher30 said:


> They've smashed their records this year at fishlake, look at the splake and mackinaw under the trout records at the bottom.
> http://iusarecords.com/world_record_list.php


So?

You jealous ?


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

.45 said:


> Christopher30 said:
> 
> 
> > They've smashed their records this year at fishlake, look at the splake and mackinaw under the trout records at the bottom.
> ...


No, i catch 30 pounders with a rod, reel, line, and a lure so i could care less if they spear a few. Unfortunatetly i'm not siding with anyone on this so i'm not really jealous thanks for your concern though. I'll certainly look for your support next time somebody razzes me for killing a fish, you've clearly drawn the line of where you stand on this whole thing.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

I came in here when this first surfaced and recieved a flaming from quite a few regulars. 
I'm glad some more of you are beginning to see where this can go. Thank You, we will need your support.

Many have written, E-mailed and spoken with various DWR officals, Bio's and managers about this issue. Some have even registered as lobbyists to get better access to the legislative members of the Natural Resources committee. There will be some changes, I'm not sure what changes yet, but changes. 
These spearfishers are mostly, friends who know each other, have long established clubs and are generally higher income, educated people. They have already recieved good PR this fall about spearing Burbot at FG, they know change is coming, and they want to soften the blow.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd like to hook a spear fisherman sometime. I'll bet they put up a good fight. Catch and release, of course. Any particular lure you guys would recommend?


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> I'd like to hook a spear fisherman sometime. I'll bet they put up a good fight. Catch and release, of course. Any particular lure you guys would recommend?


Haha, this is a funny story, and i'm not trying to be an ass but last year in september i was fishing up there and there were some that must've been scuba diving without flags or anything and i kept casting over them thinking it was a boil or some kindof fish activity. They came up about ten minutes later and told me that my lure looks good in the water but they weren't going to hit it, we shared a good laugh. I told them they needed something to let people know they were down there, it would be a shame to get hit in the head with a downrigger ball or snagged by an oncoming rapala.


----------

